# Brand new home and sharp tack strips



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

There shouldn't even be any tac strips between the carpet and hardwood. There should be a threshold to transition between the 2 materials.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just rubbing over them with a ahmmer should bend then over enough to make them hold better and not stick up.
It's done all the time.
http://www.hardwoodinstaller.com/hardwoodinstaller/install-carpet-wood-floors.htm


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

Really? this is the reply l I got from the builder's rep when I asked for the transition :

"We only use metal transition strips between vinyl and carpet. And only wood transitions between hardwood and ceramic. The transitions between carpet and tile is done correctly in your home with a ceramic threshold. The carpet and hardwood transitions are also done correctly with the carpet being tack stripped down along the finished hardwood edges.
There may be an after market solution that you may be able to install after movein. Our flooring installers currently do not provide any other option. I will go through your home as promised and flatten any Sharp points in all those locations you have mentioned."

I believe that the tack strips shouldn't be hurting our feet if its properly installed. Our Inspector gave the report later today and recommends wood transition-- Is there something they can do about it so we dont step on those tack strips anymore?


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

Would a wood transition fix this issue?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It will cover them up for sure but the carpet would need to be redone to install them.
Most people do not want a trip hazzard on the floor.
Just rolling over them or tapping then over will also work and do no harm to the carpet.


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

What is T molding transition? Would they have to remove the whole carpet if they did that too? 

When you say rolling over and tapping, what do you mean? (excuse my ignorance, I'm a stay at home mom )

Do you think hammering it down would make the strips bent down for good?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Once bent there not going to move, there just going to lock onto the carpet backing.
No one here can see what you have there. But here's just a few of the avalible styles of moulding.
http://www.installerstore.com/Johnsonite-Vinyl-Transition-Strips.html
There's dozens of others in differant colors, and materials.


What you have now may look something like this.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...589C6B4D10DA6F2CD281D66CB6&qpvt=carpet+strips


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

It violates carpet installation standards to have tack strip across any opening. If you pound them down, they will not hold the stretch properly. Do not accept this. 
CRI 105
Residential carpet installation standards

"Installation of tackstrip across door openings and/or sills should be avoided."


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

Rusty Baker: Thank you so much. What would be the best solution for this? Does the standard apply to transition between carpet and wood? When I asked them what they're going to do, this is their reply: 

"We only use metal transition strips between vinyl and carpet. And only wood transitions between hardwood and ceramic. The transitions between carpet and tile is done correctly in your home with a ceramic threshold. The carpet and hardwood transitions are also done correctly with the carpet being tack stripped down along the finished hardwood edges.
There may be an after market solution that you may be able to install after movein. Our flooring installers currently do not provide any other option. I will go through your home as promised and flatten any Sharp points in all those locations you have mentioned."


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

danandlova said:


> The carpet and hardwood transitions are also done correctly with the carpet being tack stripped down along the finished hardwood edges.


CRI Carpet Installation Standard 2011
Section 6.2
_excerpted_

To prevent possible injury to building occupants, it 
is required that the pins on tack strip not protrude through the carpet being 
installed.

Avoid installing tack strip across door openings and/or sills.​
Section 6.7

Transition Molding – Where carpet meets other floor coverings create a smooth transition and adequately protect edges with a transition molding that meets all carpet manufacturer and ADA requirements.​
It sounds like the builder doesn't employ the best installers. This standard is only 36 pages (total) and is available free online.

The builder's claim that the carpet installation is "done correctly" has no factual basis, since the installation is deficient per industry standards.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can hammer down the individual tack points. Correctly the tack ends will bend over but occasionally the wood strip will split and a tack supposedly bent over tilts back up.

You can take up the carpet at the threshold, remove the tack strip, iron on a cloth carpet splicing/joining strip on the underside for strength, and tack the carpet edge back in place (tacks pointed down as if you were upholstering the carpet to the subfloor; a bear to tear up years later if needed.) You will need almost as many tacks as there were points in the original tack strip.

You could take up the carpet at the threshold, remove the tack strip, and use a metal threshold carpet edging strip that uses a row of hanging chad instead of tacks to hold the carpet on.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh CRI-105 was also mentioned. Here it is.

It's a bit older and the section numbers are different, but it says pretty much the same thing.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

danandlova said:


> Rusty Baker: Thank you so much. What would be the best solution for this? Does the standard apply to transition between carpet and wood? When I asked them what they're going to do, this is their reply:
> 
> "We only use metal transition strips between vinyl and carpet. And only wood transitions between hardwood and ceramic. The transitions between carpet and tile is done correctly in your home with a ceramic threshold. The carpet and hardwood transitions are also done correctly with the carpet being tack stripped down along the finished hardwood edges.
> There may be an after market solution that you may be able to install after movein. Our flooring installers currently do not provide any other option. I will go through your home as promised and flatten any Sharp points in all those locations you have mentioned."


Just tell them that you will not accept it, that it violates installation standards. It will also void the carpet warranty.


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your useful responses. I personally contacted the Carpet and Rug Institute and it is indeed a violation of the installation standards 
that the pins on the tack strips are poking through the carpet. I forwarded the builder the link of CRI 105 standards and am waiting for him to get back to him. I'm very curious what he's going to say next. Hammering the tack strips down would wear the carpet and would make it difficult for the stretch to hold.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't be surprised if the reply is *" that's normal and the way we do all of them ".*

Here is hoping it is better than that because that phrase is about worn out and builders need to come up with a new one.

If it were me I'd probably be looking for another house built by a different builder because that short cut may be minor compared to others that may have been taken.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken don't they make different transitions for different surfaces like carpet to tile, carpet to wood, tile to wood, and so on?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> If I'm not mistaken don't they make different transitions for different surfaces like carpet to tile, carpet to wood, tile to wood, and so on?


 Yes they do and some of us, use them.


----------



## danandlova (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. I brought the CRI 105 installation standards up and the builder finally admitted it--so they're going to have the carpet re-installed with shorter pins on the tack strips. 

But I also would like to see what you guys think about this, the inspector noticed that there's honeycombing or air pockets visible on the foundation walls. The builder, as usual said that this is something normal. I don't trust anything they say anymore, do you think this is something normal or should they fix it?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

danandlova said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I brought the CRI 105 installation standards up and the builder finally admitted it--so they're going to have the carpet re-installed with shorter pins on the tack strips.
> 
> View attachment 61306


 They still need to use transitions in the doorways.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like a typical New Construction deal... Builders will use the lowest grade carpet which is thin and the tack strip spikes pop through.
This happened at my house when I bought and it was my fault for overlooking the carpet grade. We had so many selections to make that the Ole Lady was more concerned with colors but now I'm concerned that I have a house full of el-cheapo carpet to replace 

Todd
www.aloneeagle.com


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not a concrete guy but sure doesn't look normal to me, and apparently didn't look normal to the inspector that looks at a lot of homes.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

Good for you on getting an inspector "even though the house is new". I hear so many horror stories.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not a concrete guy, either, but voids like that are caused by not vibrating the concrete sufficiently during a pour, aren't they? I don't think there's a fix for that, since the air pockets you see are just the ones you see. No telling if the walls aren't chock full of air pockets.

I was just wondering what you're going to replace your carpet with in ten years.


----------



## MissCarla (Feb 28, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> Yes they do and some of us, use them.


What would you suggest for a home builder who will not repair the tacks that stick through the carpet or install transition molding - even when shown the CRI 105 Industry standards?

The owner of the carpet company said that the CRI is a guide not the law and he has been doing this for 20+ years and this is how is does it. 

I have been cut up and so have my toddlers. My 10 year carpet warranty is voided if the CRI 105 is not followed for installation and they simply do not care. 

They tapped down the nails at the top of the stairs but along every wall, at every door way there are tacks. About 1/4 (some more some less) inch sticking through from the base of the carpet.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

MissCarla said:


> What would you suggest for a home builder who will not repair the tacks that stick through the carpet or install transition molding - even when shown the CRI 105 Industry standards?
> 
> The owner of the carpet company said that the CRI is a guide not the law and he has been doing this for 20+ years and this is how is does it.
> 
> ...


 I would talk to an attorney.


----------

